# Rough Day off Okaloosa



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

So who woke up this morning in an alcohol induced haze, looked at the cams and thought it would be a good idea to go offshore? This guy :blink:. I even managed to drag Blackjeep out with me. Launch wasn't so bad, but once we got out a couple miles, the wind started howling. What followed was cold wet pain. We had to peddle over 1.5mph to try and hold position. When we would catch a fish, we'd find ourselves a couple hundred yards SE of the spot. Gutted it out for 3 hours and called it. 4 flounder, 2 Redfish and a shark were all we managed to catch. The trip back in was brutal. I can't remember the last time it took so long to go 2.5 miles. Gonna be sore as hell tomorrow.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol, at least you caught fish today! I had to work all day but that north wind was brutal


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude, that is hardcore. I remember thinking how glad I was that I wasn't on my boat today when I was outside, but a yak!!! Nice work on those fish you definitely deserved them.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

The phrase "this sucks!" was uttered many times today, lol.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice work. You guys must be nine tenths cyborg to go offshore today.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Wow, the wind was brutal today. Good job catching some fish.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

My hats off to you!!! I wouldn't have even tried it in a boat. Guess sometimes you just have to grin and bear it.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Dang man I was wondering if you were actually gonna go. I froze my arse off at a bday party on dry land at shoreline park today. Hard core!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. The bay sucked so I can't imagine how bad the gulf was. Good on ya for trying.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dude, i was chilly sitting at house with fire going! U da man !LOL


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats. I spent the day playing in a mud bog and dam it was cold and windy.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

On the gulf side it was slick calm till say a mile out. From that point on it was Victory at sea. The furthur out u go, harder the wind & sea. Every spring with a North wind Some Spring breaker gets sucked out on a float. Its no problem untill say 300 yrds, Then See ya. Boaters be on the lookout for them this season. They have no clue. I watched a kid get sucked out last year on a float. We yelled at him to stay on the float as he went by the end of the pier. His father almost drowned trying to save him, Luckily we got a boats attention to get them both. Could have ended bad.


----------



## leo103 (Nov 29, 2012)

I won't go off shore in a strong north wind, something happens, next stop Mexico!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Tough duty - but think of how much character building you got done.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

leo103 said:


> I won't go off shore in a strong north wind, something happens, next stop Mexico!


I always bring an anchor when I go offshore, 8 lb mushroom anchor with 125' of rope. I usually go out to 85' of water. I very rarely use it but If something breaks and can't make it back, cell phone and/or vhf don't work my family knows where I launch and cordinates of my furthest spot.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good strategy caddy yakker. Thanks for the report Ginzu, I'm glad I wasn't in the gulf too. Bite was slow for me to say the least in the bay, but there were certainly times where I couldn't feel my thumbs, lol. So the bay doesn't seem so bad in hindsight. Good on ya for fighting it and finding some fish too!


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rob you need to seek professional help about that fishing addiction. LOL


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

steve1029 said:


> Rob you need to seek professional help about that fishing addiction. LOL


Yeah, I think our whole crew walks a fine line between obsession and addiction. One thing is for sure, we love it.


----------

